# I'm looking for a LED fixture for Medium lighting



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Marineland Double Bright fixture on a 20L would put you squarely in low light.

It can handle mosses, Crypts and Anubias but not much more. HC and Downoi would not be options with that fixture.

Aqueon has a customizable fixture on the market and Finnex has a couple that would work.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Check out the Finnex Fugeray, I believe they now make it in 30" and 36". I have one on a nano tank and it's the perfect lighting level.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> The Marineland Double Bright fixture on a 20L would put you squarely in low light.
> 
> It can handle mosses, Crypts and Anubias but not much more. HC and Downoi would not be options with that fixture.
> 
> Aqueon has a customizable fixture on the market and Finnex has a couple that would work.


I'll check up Aqueon, But Finnex seems to be high light and I can't find them anyway.



h2oaggie said:


> Check out the Finnex Fugeray, I believe they now make it in 30" and 36". I have one on a nano tank and it's the perfect lighting level.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


 I see a "FugeRay: Ultra Slim LED +Moonlights" which only goes up to 30" it's pretty cheap which is good though I'm concerned about the 7000K.
Is it high light or med light?


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Finnex Ray II would definatly put you in high light. Here are the Par results someone had for it:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1832091&postcount=148

In the third paragraphe here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1665518&postcount=1

You will get what par is medium, low, or hight light.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

And the 7000-10000k lights will work fine.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> The Finnex Ray II would definatly put you in high light. Here are the Par results someone had for it:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1832091&postcount=148
> 
> ...


 Yep that's where I got that info from.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> The Finnex Ray II would definatly put you in high light. Here are the Par results someone had for it:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1832091&postcount=148
> 
> ...


 there doesn't seem to be any info on the PAR 30" FugeRay: Ultra Slim LED but I guess that's because it's preorder.
So I'll try to contact them.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

I emailed them in regards to the PAR data on the 30" model. I too am in the market for a new 30" lighting fixture for my 20L shrimp tank. I'll happily report any feedback they give upon receipt.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Caleb19 said:


> I emailed them in regards to the PAR data on the 30" model. I too am in the market for a new 30" lighting fixture for my 20L shrimp tank. I'll happily report any feedback they give upon receipt.


 Okay great thanks^^


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

"Hello Carlton,
PAR testing will be done when we receive the new lights. Scheduled to
arrive later today.
Thanks,
John"

John responded promptly. So looks like we'll have some results soon.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Caleb19 said:


> "Hello Carlton,
> PAR testing will be done when we receive the new lights. Scheduled to
> arrive later today.
> Thanks,
> ...


 That's fantastic, Hopefully before their sales ends.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

I found this LED fixture on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/BeamsWork-Dou...=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3/178-8279267-0913708 it uses 6500k bulbs which I know are good for plants.
Has anyone tried these?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can buy them directly from Finnex, on Amazon, even eBay.



ShadowBeast said:


> I'll check up Aqueon, But Finnex seems to be high light and I can't find them anyway.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anybody got any info about the PAR for the Finnex Fugeray 30"?
I tried contacting the company and so far no answer.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

the finnex rep here on this site just posted the par charts for the large fugeray's, look in the sponsors area/room for Finned Schubert Wright (i would link for you, but on a cell phone right now)


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

jbrady33 said:


> the finnex rep here on this site just posted the par charts for the large fugeray's, look in the sponsors area/room for Finned Schubert Wright (i would link for you, but on a cell phone right now)


 Thanks.


----------



## KlintZquarium (Jul 22, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Aqueon has a customizable fixture on the market...


I've got the Aqueon Modular LED 30" on my tank with three day bright modules. I never checked to see what it would look like with only one module in. The other style of module they have available has red LEDs in the mix.

There are 24", 30" and 48" versions available. The hood width is adjustable.

Two position switch alternates between the white LED module(s) and the two blue LEDs used as moonlight. One downside: the physical switch means no ability to swap the type lighting automatically by timer.


----------

